# Shark Scent



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't know if this is a repeat but I thought to be interesting. I was watch one of those shark shows. Some of my details might be off so if you have mor edetails feel free to add. 
Someone was studing the great whites feeding patterns on seals and these killer whales showed up and started knocking out the great whites, so much for the food chain theory. What was interesting was the researchers had already tagged a few of the sharks. Once one of the sharks got killed the other sharks disapeared, I mean gone. So gone one of the tagged sharks came up around 1k miles away(I believe the number is close) a few days later. 
So the reseachers decided the sharks could smell when one of their own was injured or killed. They chummed up a mess of sharks and to test their idea they dipped a fresh gutted shark in the feeding frenzy. Those sharks scattered like they were shot at. I believe it and after all the years I fished and bled the sharks on the beach before putting them in an ice chest wondered why they just quit biting. Whether you believe it or not it's something to think about if you want to continue to catch them. I wish I could remember the show because it was crazy interesting.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

It is because of the shark's liver. There is some type of oil in it and because there liver is so large there is a lot of oil in it. 


Bull sharks will not flee, as they like to eat other sharks.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's something interesting.
I have not had any encounters with Great White's. Though all the shark fishing and all the fishing. That I have done period,is that when there is blood in the water more shark's come. Like the shark in my profile,after I hooked him,there were bigger shark's coming around the boat. Had to move so,the rest of my fishing was left at that. Great White's are a little different.
I am not a marine biologist-but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night-Ohhhh!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

When it was legal, a small shark was one of the favorite baits used to catch bigger sharks off the beach. Maybe the just don't like the smell of BIG dead sharks!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good input, I also remembered at the end of the show that they were looking at making some shark repelent once they figure out answers for some questions. Like Jolley Roger mentioned ,might be an organ or something that really turned them off. They probably didn't want to let the whole cat out the bag if the human sharks smelled money.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

johnmyjohn said:


> Good input, I also remembered at the end of the show that they were looking at making some shark repelent once they figure out answers for some questions. Like Jolley Roger mentioned ,might be an organ or something that really turned them off. They probably didn't want to let the whole cat out the bag if the human sharks smelled money.


Thats right


----------



## fishingfan (Jan 23, 2010)

*its all in the species*

There is a lot of debate about this topic. Most of my professors support the idea of some shark species being frightened off by the smell of dead sharks. Reef sharks are the most affected by the scents you can drop a rotten bottle of their blood and tissue and they will take off like someone shocked the water. I have done it and seen it they will literally stop what ever they are doing and swim off top speed. They are even doing testing now on making a more effective shark repellent using a blend of shark blood, shark liver, soap (it clogs their gills), and a few other agents. They have tried this before with limited success because not all sharks react to sharks blood especially if the blood comes from a different species. I have never heard this theory being applied to great whites though there maybe some merit to it researchers are finding that great whites maybe far more social then we imagined and maybe would feel threatened when one of their own is attacked. I will ask my profs and get back to yall. Good post btw I love reading new theories on these guys they are what I want to study when I get out of school :bounce:


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Their Outa There...*

You know Great White's are probably use to being the "Bullys" in the neighborhood....
When one of their Bud's gets His _ss kicked...There like most bullies...They get theirs
out of the neighborhood....ASAP....
Mustad7731


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought i had seen something about this before, it was on dirty jobs a while ago during shark week.

http://www.repelsharks.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=43


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

johnmyjohn said:


> I don't know if this is a repeat but I thought to be interesting. I was watch one of those shark shows. Some of my details might be off so if you have mor edetails feel free to add.
> Someone was studing the great whites feeding patterns on seals and these killer whales showed up and started knocking out the great whites, so much for the food chain theory. What was interesting was the researchers had already tagged a few of the sharks. Once one of the sharks got killed the other sharks disapeared, I mean gone. So gone one of the tagged sharks came up around 1k miles away(I believe the number is close) a few days later.
> So the reseachers decided the sharks could smell when one of their own was injured or killed. They chummed up a mess of sharks and to test their idea they dipped a fresh gutted shark in the feeding frenzy. Those sharks scattered like they were shot at. I believe it and after all the years I fished and bled the sharks on the beach before putting them in an ice chest wondered why they just quit biting. Whether you believe it or not it's something to think about if you want to continue to catch them. I wish I could remember the show because it was crazy interesting.


I seen this! the migrating patterns of the g whites were completly changed. they actualy had one shark tagged that showed he left california and went to deep deep waters because of the attack. the scientist on dirty jobs discovered this "concentrated shark death smell" through this attack. very interesting.! one can of concentrated cut up blacktip would run off 30 bull sharks quick! we should make a fish stringer embed with this smell. lol


----------

